
Facebook to Launch “GlobalCoin” Cryptocurrency in 2020 - mahemm
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48383460
======
mahemm
I think it will be interesting to see the details of this project. Most of the
current offerings do not have anywhere near the technical sophistication that
FB can bring, and especially as they iterate I think they will leave every
other cryptocurrency in the dust.

------
user73046
It will be centralized. Under Facebooks control. And even if some kind of
realy hinest and pro-users TOS would be possible, I don't trust that my
password is safe in Facebook imagine my money. This is another thing for "dumb
people".

